# TTS AFS Bi-Xenon Headlights w/ LED



## Unclemase (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/Eurobitstta5.html

1 676.10 U.S. dollars = 861.79238 British pounds


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool, like'em BUT how easy are they to fit?? I called my dealers and they told me "Audi wouldn't fit TTs headlamps for the standard TT" blaming wiring looms etc etc. :?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> Cool, like'em BUT how easy are they to fit?? I called my dealers and they told me "Audi wouldn't fit TTs headlamps for the standard TT" blaming wiring looms etc etc. :?


I wrote to them and asked about that. If you already have bi-xenon (non AFS) then it is just plug and play. He does not yet have however, the regular bi-xenons w/LEDs - expects them soon. He exports through a warehouse in the UK from which he would ship directly to European customers.

No pricing yet on the regular bi-xenons.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

My dealer was spinning me a yarn about needing to re-wire this and that, cut away the bodywork and christ knows what else. A load of old baloney!. :?

Wonder if they are actually tricky to fit tho??


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

smartartkid said:


> My dealer was spinning me a yarn about needing to re-wire this and that, cut away the bodywork and christ knows what else. A load of old baloney!. :?
> 
> Wonder if they are actually tricky to fit tho??


I'd be very interested to find out. I could be tempted by these...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Im definitely interested.

What does AFS stand for?

I have Standard Xenon Adaptives...factory fitted...


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Mysterio said:


> Im definitely interested.
> 
> What does AFS stand for?
> 
> I have Standard Xenon Adaptives...factory fitted...


The AFS refers to the adaptives - when Audi refer to their bi-xenon adaptive headlights they include the acronym AFS in parentheses. My bi-xenons are standard, non-adaptive.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

i willing to bet its a swine to retro fit.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nope. 
I know where you can get a loom converter to swap halogen to xenon's. However the ad is misleading. AFS will only work IF you have the light leveling system fitted too. So save your money and get the none AFS ones if you are going to do it.

How easy to fit - 10mins.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't you need the auto-levelling in order to be legal?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Nope.
> I know where you can get a loom converter to swap halogen to xenon's. However the ad is misleading. AFS will only work IF you have the light leveling system fitted too. So save your money and get the none AFS ones if you are going to do it.
> 
> How easy to fit - 10mins.


Tosh - if you already have regular bi-xenon (and therefore self leveling) can the adaptive (AFS) be fitted? Is that plug 'n play or does it involve some VAGCOM work as well?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chippy_boy said:


> Don't you need the auto-levelling in order to be legal?


Agree, but when does that stop people? Hence i didnt bother.
Tired of getting shouted down. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...


Plug and play.

quote:
The extra wiring loom must be connected to the boardnet controlling unit for bi-xenon switchting and DRLs.

AFL will only work together with the autolevelling unit

Hence the advert is not 100% truthfull as you need to 'adapt' your wiring to make the LED DRLs work. Yes it fits, but its like saying you can fit the V6 in the FWD car etc etc. you can, but.......

Fine if you have xenons.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks - this suggests that the wiring loom includes the AFS signal feed in all cars, but where the mechanism is absent (basic bi-xenon) there is no connection on the lamp side to receive the signal.

If that is the case - then I'll order a set with AFS and not only get the LED's but the adaptive lamps in the same go.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Im confused.

I have a UK car, bought with Factory fit Xenons.

Will the LEDS work?


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Am I the only one who would be wanting to do this switch in reverse, if I had the LED driving loghts...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Im confused.
> 
> I have a UK car, bought with Factory fit Xenons.
> 
> Will the LEDS work?


Yep, should do.


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

....and just what is the difference in the tail lights??? LED ??

they look the same to me.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Tosh - The feedback I have is that the levelling sensors for all bi-xenon fitted cars are the same. Also, all TT's have the same steering angle sensor as well for use with ESP and other functions. The only potential difference is the headlight controller - apparently there are two part numbers for headlight controllers, one for the regular bi-xenons and another for the AFS bi-xenons.

While this may seem obvious, do you think the headlight controller will need to be changed?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bagwell said:


> ....and just what is the difference in the tail lights??? LED ??
> 
> they look the same to me.


Rears are darker than the std T. ie same as the V.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Singletrack said:


> Tosh - The feedback I have is that the levelling sensors for all bi-xenon fitted cars are the same. Also, all TT's have the same steering angle sensor as well for use with ESP and other functions. The only potential difference is the headlight controller - apparently there are two part numbers for headlight controllers, one for the regular bi-xenons and another for the AFS bi-xenons.
> 
> While this may seem obvious, do you think the headlight controller will need to be changed?


Don't know, I'm going on the conversion loom you can buy. it changes from the 10 pole halogens to the 14 pole Xenon's. Also states you need the levelers for the AFL to work.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you Tosh - I've continued my correspondance with Europrice and you'll notice he's removed his pricing for the TTS bi-Xenon LED's as he'd had some problems with getting clear pricing from Audi. The price he got for the non AFS lamps was higher than what he had for the AFS' - so he's double checking.

Meanwhile, he recommends, if you already have bi-xenons, to stick to the non-AFS model. They have not had either lamps in yet from Audi so have not yet tried any fitting themselves....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im told, Audi have put a block on ordering S parts. You need to provide a valid chassis number to order them.


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

So if I have the adaptive xenons - then I can add the DRL lights with ease? Is this a whole light replacement or just part of the unit?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

full replacement lights.


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

So this would be a straight swap of units?


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Exactly. If you already have AFS - straight swap. Plug n Play.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not so sure about that.

The DRL are also sidelights on the TTS. I think you will still need to cut a few wires.


----------

